# 2008 Weekend Warrior Toy Hauler



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

This is my new to me '08 WW RKD3000. The factory system was not working out for me.
Equipment:

ALPINE-ida-X305S headunit, iPod, XM
ALPINE PDX-4.100 
ALPINE PDX-1.1000 
ALPINE KTP-445U 
ALPINE SPR69 (2 pair living room/kitchen)
ALPINE SPS-169 (garage)
ALPINE SPR-M700 (7" Marine Coaxials for outside)
JLAUDIO 10W3v3 (2)
Four 6Volt batteries
1/0g run to the amps
RGB Million color led strips in living room/kitchen and bedroom


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

The box is 2.1ft^3 tuned to 33hz via a 16.5"x2" port.

Box design by RAM DESIGN


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I used Car Audio Fabrication's techniques to build all the speaker pods, amp rack, and trim panels.

Car Audio Fabrication










This is the template I made then copied it to plexi using a flush trim bit on the router










I hit it with an 1/2" roundover them sand, sand, sand then polish.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

This was the view from my office this past week










And at the end of the day


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I made 2 sealed boxes vented to outside to house the four 6 volt batteries.










1/0g run to the amps










Easy acces to charge batteries










ALPINE ida-X305S head unit and Stinger volt gauge


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

These are all the steps I used to make the holders for the ceiling mounted 6X9's. I didn't want to see 6X9 grills so I made these.
First I jigsawed and shaped a template out of hardboard then transfered it to 1/2" mdf.










This is the begining of the trim ring that will hold the grill. Double sided tape is around the exterior to "take up" the space for the vinyl and grill cloth










Rough cut of the trim ring




















Sanded down the body filler, remove the double sided tape and you have a pefect fit insert


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

looks sic, put up some pics of the toolbox in the background also


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Audio Options said:


> looks sic, put up some pics of the toolbox in the background also


Thank you.

Tool box:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/86122-dffierent-build-tool-box-cabinet.html


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Interesting Build.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice build... I want a toy hauler...and toys to put in it...and a diesel to tow it....:shame:


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

nice toy hauler. i'm in the process of wiring up a 50' 5th wheel for a local harvesting crew. wish I could get a customer who wants sounds as well as other things in the trailer. closest I've come to is mounting a tv to be viewed outside with a soundbar


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I transfered the outside boxes from my old trailer. 1/2"mdf, resined and truck bed lined.










Boxes for the garage


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

I love stuff like this!! Really good looking work so far. I'd like to see the toys the hauler is being used for!


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

NICE!!!


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Kellyo77 said:


> I love stuff like this!! Really good looking work so far. I'd like to see the toys the hauler is being used for!


Thanks guys.

My old Polaris RZR: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...l-gallery/63079-my-polaris-rzr-side-side.html

My new Polaris RZR XP900: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/131056-my-polaris-rzr-xp.html


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

That thing looks so awesome! I would love to have one someday!


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

crnacnac said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> My old Polaris RZR: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...l-gallery/63079-my-polaris-rzr-side-side.html
> 
> My new Polaris RZR XP900: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/131056-my-polaris-rzr-xp.html


I forgot about the RZR's. I remember you posting that before. I miss the crap out of mine. Will be buying another one soon. Some friends and I went on a big ride this past weekend.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Panels wrapped for the garage speakers and will be installed this weekend when I get back to my trailer in Glamis.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Really nice work! And cool hauler! I haven't seen very many of them that had an enclosed garage without being a 5th wheel. Is that a 30'? Either way, good stuff man!


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

YESSSSS! Dude I was looking at these pics and Im like, "Something looks familiar here". Your the guy that posted on my facebook! You have to share links to builds like this so I can come check it out! Looks sick man!

If you don't mind Im going to plug the videos you were talking about real quick:

This was one of my earlier videos, so the quality isnt as good. But the techniques are still there: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0zmgObQJjw

Here is the playlist:

How to make car audio templates! - YouTube


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

wow rad!


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Really nice work! And cool hauler! I haven't seen very many of them that had an enclosed garage without being a 5th wheel. Is that a 30'? Either way, good stuff man!


Thanks.

I didn't know Weekend Warrior made this model until I saw it in a for sale add. I bought it the next day


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

req said:


> wow rad!


Thanks Req. 

The PDX's and 10w3's were from my first Polaris RZR build I posted awhile back.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

mklett33 said:


> YESSSSS! Dude I was looking at these pics and Im like, "Something looks familiar here". Your the guy that posted on my facebook! You have to share links to builds like this so I can come check it out! Looks sick man!
> 
> If you don't mind Im going to plug the videos you were talking about real quick:
> 
> This was one of my earlier videos, so the quality isnt as good. But the techniques are still there:


No problemo Mark. Plug away!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

What size is your hauler? I was guessing 30' judging from the model number but I wasn't sure. If you could let me know I'd appreciate it. My fiancee and I are still shopping for the right hauler for our motorcycles/track day duty.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> What size is your hauler? I was guessing 30' judging from the model number but I wasn't sure. If you could let me know I'd appreciate it. My fiancee and I are still shopping for the right hauler for our motorcycles/track day duty.


Yes, it's a 30' with a 10' garage.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Made it back out to storage in Glamis to do some more work on the trailer.
My attemp to bring the "distressed" living area interior vinyl into the "billet" garage interior, to me was a fail so I recovered the garage speaker trim panels in matching grey vinyl and grill cloth. Added cup holders and a magazine holder also.
The GF and I peeled all stickers then clayed, buffed and waxed the trailer. This was an all weekend project.


----------



## copter (Aug 10, 2011)

What did you use to buff? Any ghosting?


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Meguiars Marine & RV High Gloss Car Polish.
No ghosting.


----------



## copter (Aug 10, 2011)

I tried it also and still have ghosting.. Guess I gotta press harder or use more 

Good looking rig!


----------

